# Wikipedia Page for ComboFix "Deleted"



## Jonny Robot (Sep 8, 2010)

I was interested in reading about Combofix, what it does, how it works, why you read so many cautionary statements about using it, etc... I was also wondering why everyone is using a "homemade" and free tool, and anti-virus companies are making millions and failing to fix people's computers.

So, I thought I'd Google "Combofix Wikipedia" and see what was written about it, get some links, etc...

Here's what I got:

http://deletionpedia.dbatley.com/w/index.php?title=ComboFix

It's deleted for not being "notable", is how I understand it, which seems rather strange to me, given how useful a tool and how commonly it is used.

I've sent some kind of message to the wikipedia people, but I don't know if it was the right way, etc... Their "talk" pages leave a LOT to be desired in terms of User friendliness.

Anyways, if anyone has any thoughts, suggestions, ideas, etc.... I'd be interested.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Information about ComboFix is limited by design. It is the author's wish that it should only be used in a supervised environment under guidance of those trained in it's use. The first line of the Disclaimer states that it's a private tool, so it should not be used without following the author's guidelines.

As the malware authors monitor the forums, the tool's author does not wish public discussion about ComboFix, so this thread is closed.


----------

